# what bones are safe for dogs?



## miamirick (Mar 28, 2012)

what do you guys think ?   what bones are safe for dogs to chew on








Thanks in advance


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 28, 2012)

I only feed my boys beef bones. Chicken bones can splinter and choke them and pork are almost as bad! My little guy has been chewing on one for two weeks!


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 28, 2012)

I think the big heavy ham bones are ok.


----------



## venture (Mar 28, 2012)

I always heard not to feed them chicken bones?  Makes sense to me?

When they got into the trash, they didn't seem too picky, tho?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 28, 2012)

There are so many safe treats available today for your pets that I don't think it's worth taking a chance with bones. Throw them one of those 2 foot long rawhide bones and they will be happy for days or weeks.


----------



## gersus (Mar 28, 2012)

You only shouldn't feed dogs COOKED chicken bones. We feed our four dogs (pugs) a raw diet. Nothing cooked or processed at all. We feed mainly chicken, bones and all. Sometimes I do a coarse grind (the kidney shaped plate) of chicken thighs and bag it in quart bags to freeze. I do this only for convenience. Sometimes they get whole chicken wings, thighs, or legs. No problems whatsoever. They go crazy for it!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 28, 2012)

i give my dog chicken, pork and beef bones, she's never choked on them at all (powerful jaws! Chews them up!) both raw and cooked.  I don't give them rawhide bones as they sit in their stomachs and can introduce toxins.

If you can, see about a local butcher or meat shop that will give you some scrap rib, marrow and knuckle bones; toss in the freezer and bring out and unthaw a couple times a week or so for a treat.  I do give my dog small milkbones as a reward for different things, like not barking when outside, etc.  (Right now I always leave the door a bit ajar and she can nudge it open and let herself back in; she's got that down pat.  But, I'm now trying to teach her to push the door closed after she comes in!  She can push it open, she should be able to push it closed, lol!).  Sometimes chain stores will sell them packaged up, or sometimes they will package a whole femur from the round.  If you get that,be sure  to get it cut up into lenghs and knuckle pieces as it is too large for most dogs to cart around and can hurt their jaws; I used to put them out all the time and had many dog owners tell me that to the point I would put a "Cut For Free" sticker on them.

Here's an article about it:

*Rawhide treats for dogs seem to be EVERYWHERE! We are encouraged to give rawhide treats to our dogs and most dogs love them. It does offer them something to chew on besides your shoes or carpet... however, what most people don't know is that rawhide treats are VERY dangerous to your dog! All dogs want to chew. Even adult dogs. They enjoy it. I used to think rawhide was a great solution, but now, I am not so sure! I did some research and talked with my vet, and I found out some scary stuff about rawhide dog treats, and other dog chews. Below are some of the things I learned from other websites and my vet, as well as my dog trainer.*

*Salmonella bacteria is often present especially if the rawhide comes from outside the US. Another problem is arsenic used as a preservative. Yes, arsenic! Other dangerous additives can include antibiotics, (which can kill good bacteria in your dogs intestines) lead, and insecticides. Some countries like Thailand even include pieces of dog and cat skin in these rawhide treats. Health problems from rawhide chews can included sore throat, acute pancreatitis, choking, and intestinal blockage.*

*You know your dog. You know if something is wrong. If you notice any of these signs, watch him/her closely. If the symptoms persist, perhaps you should take your dog to the vet. Symptoms possibly include the following:*

** Vomiting (self explanatory)
* Not eating (again, self explanatory)
* Painful abdomen, hunched appearance
* You know how you walk when your gastrointestinal tract isn't quite right, a dog will also walk slowly and hunch it's back a little.
* Fever or below-normal body temperature
* Diarrhea - Dogs get diarrhea for many reasons. Usually it's because they ate something they shouldn't have. Sometimes it could be due to the change in dog food. It's good to introduce a new brand of dog food slowly.
* Depression-you know your dog.
* Dehydration (diagnosed by sunken eyes, dry mouth and the skin "tents" when pinched)*

[h1]*Rawhide Treat Alternatives*[/h1]*If you must give your dog rawhide, offer it in limited quantity, under supervision, and throw away small chewed-down pieces. Always watch your dog carefully for any adverse reactions. We just don't use rawhide at all anymore. I would rather give my dog something I know she can eat safely than have to watch her like a hawk every time she wants to chew on something. Make sure you do offer something for him/her to chew on. As I said before, dogs enjoy chewing. As I have researched, I have found that if you really want to give your dog rawhide, use only products made in the U.S.A. Smokehouse USA 100% Natural Meaty Mammoth Bone From Amazon






  which is a tasty beef bone will keep your dog busy for hours. This 100% natural dog bone has been slow roasted and smoked for maximum flavor. Although not for small breeds, it is perfect for medium and large breed dogs. It also qualifies for Free Super Saver Shipping on Amazon!*[h3]*More Tips*[/h3]*We all love to indulge our 4-legged friends but our foods don't always agree with them. Here are some things you might want to steer clear of:

1) Chocolate
2) Rich, fatty foods
3) Dairy products
4) Rawhides, cow hooves, & pigs' ears
5) Onions
6) Alcoholic beverages
7) Over-eating in general**    *


*Of course, talk to your vet and see if he/she has the same concerns with Rawhide Chews and Rawhide Treats. Ask what he/she recommends. Every dog is different and may require different vitamins and foods.*

Is co


----------



## larrym (Mar 29, 2012)

Add grapes to that list,, they are deadly too.  I have always heard about not feeding chicken or pork bones but have been searching the web this morning.  Of course the government says no bones are good.. Pieces can get caught in the throat, get stuck in the intestines and not be able to pass..... But several vets agree with gersus,, do not feed dogs,, cooked bones .  The raw bones are pliable and will not splinter like cooked ones and are safe.  Growing up,, we always gave dogs the marrow bones but size of them needs to correspond to size of the dog.  My 2 lil Shih Tzu's probably cant safely chew a half pound knuckle :)  but smaller ones they have had fun with.  And as Pops stated,, rawhide is not good for them,, several sites I went too agreed with that.  I think that I will look into some tendons and small marrow bones for my girls,, course I have to be careful with the tendons,, first one will be such a shock that I will need to put a diaper on them :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 29, 2012)

Beef Bones, Pork and Lamb Leg Bones but they are removed after a couple of hours once they are bare and starting to fray...JJ


----------



## larrym (Mar 29, 2012)

I have 2 close friends that are Search and Rescue dog owners(German Shepherds).  They are both part of #1 Indiana First response team and were at 9-11 and Katrina.  I will fire them off an email and see what their thoughts are.  Course,, I grew up with Shepherds,, they will eat anything that fits in their mouth :)


----------



## wildflower (Mar 29, 2012)

the key is NO COOKED BONES

people that feed there dogs raw use raw chicken backs and even whole chickens but

NO COOKED BONES


----------



## slydog (Mar 29, 2012)

i smoke marrow bones for my dog she loves them


----------



## miamirick (Mar 29, 2012)

OK some very interesting thoughts going on here

rawhide is a no no

Ive always given my dogs cooked steak t bones with no problems

I cant imagine giving a dog a raw chicken bone would be a good idea  because of the uncooked meat that would still be on the uncooked bone what about salmonilla?  but it sounds like some people do it with no problems!

ham rib and beef bones sound like a good verdict

I guess dogs are a lot tougher than we are,  or maybe we just conditioned our bodies over the years to be too soft and reducing our natural immune systems?


----------



## gersus (Mar 29, 2012)

Dogs are natural carnivores and their system is not the same as ours. Their systems handle the bacteria just fine.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 29, 2012)

Very interesting, I had never heard that about rawhide before. I rarely give my dogs anything they can't eat real fast because they will end up fighting over it. They are so jealous of each other. Crazy animals.


----------



## sprky (Mar 29, 2012)

Well I'll tell ya what my vet says on bones. You can give them any bone ya want with a few exceptions. NO poultry bones, and No small bones. What the vet means by small is any bone that is small enough to swallowed whole, this will differ by the size of your dog.


----------



## gersus (Mar 29, 2012)

Vets aren't trained in anything natural. Our vet wanted to give our dog chemo for a skin yeast infection! We put him on a raw diet and it's completely gone.


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 30, 2012)

Im sure their stomachs are tougher than ours, but I dont chance it. Rawhide bones from the store are made to soften when the dog chews on them, making them easier and safer to swallow and digest, whereas real bone will splinter off in nasty sharp chunks and cause all kinds of issues. Sure wild dogs/wolves/etc...eat these all the time, but there is about 200 evolutionary years between them and our best friends. Just yesterday I had a friend tell me his wife gave their dog(3yr old boston terrier) a big ham bone(uncooked) a few days ago, and he tore into it all happy go lucky, but was puking up shards of bone a few hours later and had to be treated by the vet yesterday. I've heard about these rawhide issues and discussed them with our trainer, and there are rawhides out there that are perfectly safe. You just have to check the source and if you still arent convinced, you can search the internet on a specific brand if you like and find whatever you need. I still wont give any real bone, or any table scraps to my dog, she has her food and treats(she really...realllllly likes cheetos), and rawhides when she needs a longer distraction. What you feed your dog is your choice based on your opinion, this is just mine.


----------



## alelover (Mar 30, 2012)

Hops are also bad and kill dogs by causing respiratory failure. All you brewers please dispose of your hops so the dog can't get to them.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 30, 2012)

My dog is weird, she thinks she's a human.  I have one or two bananas every morning; she begs for a piece of the banana.  Then she begs for the peel...  chews it up like it's a delicacy!


----------



## miamirick (Mar 28, 2012)

what do you guys think ?   what bones are safe for dogs to chew on








Thanks in advance


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 28, 2012)

I only feed my boys beef bones. Chicken bones can splinter and choke them and pork are almost as bad! My little guy has been chewing on one for two weeks!


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 28, 2012)

I think the big heavy ham bones are ok.


----------



## venture (Mar 28, 2012)

I always heard not to feed them chicken bones?  Makes sense to me?

When they got into the trash, they didn't seem too picky, tho?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 28, 2012)

There are so many safe treats available today for your pets that I don't think it's worth taking a chance with bones. Throw them one of those 2 foot long rawhide bones and they will be happy for days or weeks.


----------



## gersus (Mar 28, 2012)

You only shouldn't feed dogs COOKED chicken bones. We feed our four dogs (pugs) a raw diet. Nothing cooked or processed at all. We feed mainly chicken, bones and all. Sometimes I do a coarse grind (the kidney shaped plate) of chicken thighs and bag it in quart bags to freeze. I do this only for convenience. Sometimes they get whole chicken wings, thighs, or legs. No problems whatsoever. They go crazy for it!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 28, 2012)

i give my dog chicken, pork and beef bones, she's never choked on them at all (powerful jaws! Chews them up!) both raw and cooked.  I don't give them rawhide bones as they sit in their stomachs and can introduce toxins.

If you can, see about a local butcher or meat shop that will give you some scrap rib, marrow and knuckle bones; toss in the freezer and bring out and unthaw a couple times a week or so for a treat.  I do give my dog small milkbones as a reward for different things, like not barking when outside, etc.  (Right now I always leave the door a bit ajar and she can nudge it open and let herself back in; she's got that down pat.  But, I'm now trying to teach her to push the door closed after she comes in!  She can push it open, she should be able to push it closed, lol!).  Sometimes chain stores will sell them packaged up, or sometimes they will package a whole femur from the round.  If you get that,be sure  to get it cut up into lenghs and knuckle pieces as it is too large for most dogs to cart around and can hurt their jaws; I used to put them out all the time and had many dog owners tell me that to the point I would put a "Cut For Free" sticker on them.

Here's an article about it:

*Rawhide treats for dogs seem to be EVERYWHERE! We are encouraged to give rawhide treats to our dogs and most dogs love them. It does offer them something to chew on besides your shoes or carpet... however, what most people don't know is that rawhide treats are VERY dangerous to your dog! All dogs want to chew. Even adult dogs. They enjoy it. I used to think rawhide was a great solution, but now, I am not so sure! I did some research and talked with my vet, and I found out some scary stuff about rawhide dog treats, and other dog chews. Below are some of the things I learned from other websites and my vet, as well as my dog trainer.*

*Salmonella bacteria is often present especially if the rawhide comes from outside the US. Another problem is arsenic used as a preservative. Yes, arsenic! Other dangerous additives can include antibiotics, (which can kill good bacteria in your dogs intestines) lead, and insecticides. Some countries like Thailand even include pieces of dog and cat skin in these rawhide treats. Health problems from rawhide chews can included sore throat, acute pancreatitis, choking, and intestinal blockage.*

*You know your dog. You know if something is wrong. If you notice any of these signs, watch him/her closely. If the symptoms persist, perhaps you should take your dog to the vet. Symptoms possibly include the following:*

** Vomiting (self explanatory)
* Not eating (again, self explanatory)
* Painful abdomen, hunched appearance
* You know how you walk when your gastrointestinal tract isn't quite right, a dog will also walk slowly and hunch it's back a little.
* Fever or below-normal body temperature
* Diarrhea - Dogs get diarrhea for many reasons. Usually it's because they ate something they shouldn't have. Sometimes it could be due to the change in dog food. It's good to introduce a new brand of dog food slowly.
* Depression-you know your dog.
* Dehydration (diagnosed by sunken eyes, dry mouth and the skin "tents" when pinched)*

[h1]*Rawhide Treat Alternatives*[/h1]*If you must give your dog rawhide, offer it in limited quantity, under supervision, and throw away small chewed-down pieces. Always watch your dog carefully for any adverse reactions. We just don't use rawhide at all anymore. I would rather give my dog something I know she can eat safely than have to watch her like a hawk every time she wants to chew on something. Make sure you do offer something for him/her to chew on. As I said before, dogs enjoy chewing. As I have researched, I have found that if you really want to give your dog rawhide, use only products made in the U.S.A. Smokehouse USA 100% Natural Meaty Mammoth Bone From Amazon






  which is a tasty beef bone will keep your dog busy for hours. This 100% natural dog bone has been slow roasted and smoked for maximum flavor. Although not for small breeds, it is perfect for medium and large breed dogs. It also qualifies for Free Super Saver Shipping on Amazon!*[h3]*More Tips*[/h3]*We all love to indulge our 4-legged friends but our foods don't always agree with them. Here are some things you might want to steer clear of:

1) Chocolate
2) Rich, fatty foods
3) Dairy products
4) Rawhides, cow hooves, & pigs' ears
5) Onions
6) Alcoholic beverages
7) Over-eating in general**    *


*Of course, talk to your vet and see if he/she has the same concerns with Rawhide Chews and Rawhide Treats. Ask what he/she recommends. Every dog is different and may require different vitamins and foods.*

Is co


----------



## larrym (Mar 29, 2012)

Add grapes to that list,, they are deadly too.  I have always heard about not feeding chicken or pork bones but have been searching the web this morning.  Of course the government says no bones are good.. Pieces can get caught in the throat, get stuck in the intestines and not be able to pass..... But several vets agree with gersus,, do not feed dogs,, cooked bones .  The raw bones are pliable and will not splinter like cooked ones and are safe.  Growing up,, we always gave dogs the marrow bones but size of them needs to correspond to size of the dog.  My 2 lil Shih Tzu's probably cant safely chew a half pound knuckle :)  but smaller ones they have had fun with.  And as Pops stated,, rawhide is not good for them,, several sites I went too agreed with that.  I think that I will look into some tendons and small marrow bones for my girls,, course I have to be careful with the tendons,, first one will be such a shock that I will need to put a diaper on them :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 29, 2012)

Beef Bones, Pork and Lamb Leg Bones but they are removed after a couple of hours once they are bare and starting to fray...JJ


----------



## larrym (Mar 29, 2012)

I have 2 close friends that are Search and Rescue dog owners(German Shepherds).  They are both part of #1 Indiana First response team and were at 9-11 and Katrina.  I will fire them off an email and see what their thoughts are.  Course,, I grew up with Shepherds,, they will eat anything that fits in their mouth :)


----------



## wildflower (Mar 29, 2012)

the key is NO COOKED BONES

people that feed there dogs raw use raw chicken backs and even whole chickens but

NO COOKED BONES


----------



## slydog (Mar 29, 2012)

i smoke marrow bones for my dog she loves them


----------



## miamirick (Mar 29, 2012)

OK some very interesting thoughts going on here

rawhide is a no no

Ive always given my dogs cooked steak t bones with no problems

I cant imagine giving a dog a raw chicken bone would be a good idea  because of the uncooked meat that would still be on the uncooked bone what about salmonilla?  but it sounds like some people do it with no problems!

ham rib and beef bones sound like a good verdict

I guess dogs are a lot tougher than we are,  or maybe we just conditioned our bodies over the years to be too soft and reducing our natural immune systems?


----------



## gersus (Mar 29, 2012)

Dogs are natural carnivores and their system is not the same as ours. Their systems handle the bacteria just fine.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 29, 2012)

Very interesting, I had never heard that about rawhide before. I rarely give my dogs anything they can't eat real fast because they will end up fighting over it. They are so jealous of each other. Crazy animals.


----------



## sprky (Mar 29, 2012)

Well I'll tell ya what my vet says on bones. You can give them any bone ya want with a few exceptions. NO poultry bones, and No small bones. What the vet means by small is any bone that is small enough to swallowed whole, this will differ by the size of your dog.


----------



## gersus (Mar 29, 2012)

Vets aren't trained in anything natural. Our vet wanted to give our dog chemo for a skin yeast infection! We put him on a raw diet and it's completely gone.


----------



## berninga87 (Mar 30, 2012)

Im sure their stomachs are tougher than ours, but I dont chance it. Rawhide bones from the store are made to soften when the dog chews on them, making them easier and safer to swallow and digest, whereas real bone will splinter off in nasty sharp chunks and cause all kinds of issues. Sure wild dogs/wolves/etc...eat these all the time, but there is about 200 evolutionary years between them and our best friends. Just yesterday I had a friend tell me his wife gave their dog(3yr old boston terrier) a big ham bone(uncooked) a few days ago, and he tore into it all happy go lucky, but was puking up shards of bone a few hours later and had to be treated by the vet yesterday. I've heard about these rawhide issues and discussed them with our trainer, and there are rawhides out there that are perfectly safe. You just have to check the source and if you still arent convinced, you can search the internet on a specific brand if you like and find whatever you need. I still wont give any real bone, or any table scraps to my dog, she has her food and treats(she really...realllllly likes cheetos), and rawhides when she needs a longer distraction. What you feed your dog is your choice based on your opinion, this is just mine.


----------



## alelover (Mar 30, 2012)

Hops are also bad and kill dogs by causing respiratory failure. All you brewers please dispose of your hops so the dog can't get to them.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 30, 2012)

My dog is weird, she thinks she's a human.  I have one or two bananas every morning; she begs for a piece of the banana.  Then she begs for the peel...  chews it up like it's a delicacy!


----------

